# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  اتفاقية فيينا للعلاقات الدبلوماسية

## سالي جمعة

اتفاقيه فيينا للعلاقات الدبلوماسية 


                   حررت في فيينا في 18 نيسان / ابريل 1961 

 ان الدول الاطراف في هذه الاتفاقية ، 

 واذ تشير الى ان شعوب جميع الامم في الفترة من العصور القديمة وقد اعترفت 
 مركز الموظفون الدبلوماسيون ، 

 اذ تضع في اعتبارها مقاصد ومبادئ ميثاق الامم 
 المتحدة بشأن المساواة في السياده بين الدول ، والحفاظ على 
 السلم والأمن الدوليين ، وتعزيز العلاقات الودية 
 بين الامم ، 

 تعتقد ان الاتفاقية الدولية بشأن الدبلوماسية الجماع ، 
 الامتيازات والحصانات من شأنه ان يسهم في تطوير ودية 
 العلاقات بين الدول ، بصرف النظر عن اختلاف والدستورية 
 النظم الاجتماعية ، 

 واذ تدرك ان الغرض من هذه الامتيازات والحصانات لا 
 منفعه الافراد وانما لضمان الاداء الكفء لل 
 وظائف البعثات الدبلوماسية على انها تمثل الدول ، 

 واذ تؤكد ان قواعد القانون الدولي العرفي وينبغي ان تواصل 
 الاسءله صراحة لا تحكم وتنظم احكام هذا 
 الاتفاقية ، 

 قد اتفقت على ما يلي : 

                               المادة الاولى 

 لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية ، يجب عبارات التالية 
 وقد المعاني المسنده اليها فيما يلي : 

  (أ) "رئيس البعثة" هو الشخص الذي كان يتولى من قبل الدولة المرسله 
      مع واجب الذين يتصرفون بهذه الصفه ؛ 
  (ب) "اعضاء البعثة" رئيس البعثة و 
      اعضاء من موظفي البعثة ؛ 
  (ج) ان "اعضاء من موظفي البعثة" هي من الاعضاء 
      موظفي السلك الدبلوماسي ، من الموظفين الاداريين والفنيين ولل 
      خدمة موظفي البعثة ؛ 
  (د) ان "اعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى وموظفى" هم من موظفي 
      وبعد ان البعثة الدبلوماسية رتبة ؛ 
  (ه) "الدبلوماسي" هو رئيس البعثة او عضو من 
      موظفي السلك الدبلوماسي للبعثة ؛ 
  (و) "افراد من الموظفين الاداريين والفنيين" هي 
      اعضاء من الموظفين العاملين في البعثة الاداريه 
      والخدمات الفنية للبعثة ؛ 
  (ز) ان "اعضاء من موظفي الخدمات" هي من موظفي 
      البعثة في الخدمة المنزلية للبعثة ؛ 
  (ح) "خاصة في الخدمة" هو شخص من هو في الخدمة المنزلية لل 
      عضو في البعثة وليس من موظف للارسال 
      الدولة ؛ 
  (ط) "مبنى البعثة" هي المباني او اجزاء من المباني 
      والاراضي الملحقه بها ، بغض النظر عن الملكيه ، وتستخدم لل 
      اغراض البعثة بما في مقر اقامة رئيس 
      البعثة. 

                               المادة 2 

 اقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين الدول ، والداءمه 
 البعثات الدبلوماسية ، وتتم بالتراضي. 

                               المادة 3 

 1. وظائف وتتألف بعثة دبلوماسية في جملة أمور : 

  (أ) تمثيل الدولة الموفده في الدولة المستقبله ؛ 
  (ب) في حمايه مصالح الدولة المستقبله من الدولة المرسله 
      ومواطنيها ، في حدود ما يسمح به الدولى 
      القانون ؛ 
  (ج) التفاوض مع حكومة الدولة المستقبله ؛ 
  (د) التحقق بجميع الوسائل القانونية اوضاع والتطورات في 
      الدولة المستقبله ، وتقديم تقارير عن ذلك الى الحكومة لل 
      الدولة المرسله ؛ 
  (ه) تعزيز العلاقات الودية بين الدولة المرسله و 
      الدولة المستقبله ، وتطوير والاقتصادية والثقافيه و 
      العلاقات العلميه. 

 2. ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يمكن ان يفسر على منع 
 اداء المهام القنصلية من قبل البعثات الدبلوماسية. 

                               المادة 4 

 1. الدولة المرسله يجب ان نتأكد من ان AGR ، التابع لتلقى 
 الدولة وقد اعطيت لشخص ويقترح أن تعتمد رئيسا لل 
 البعثة الى تلك الدولة. 

 2. الدولة المتلقيه ليست ملزمة لأسباب اعطاء الدولة المرسله 
 لرفض AGR ، ر. 

                               المادة 5 

 1. الدولة المرسله ايار / مايو ، بعد ان الاخطار على النحو الواجب الى 
 تتلقى الدول المعنية ، واعتماد رئيس بعثة او انتداب اي عضو 
 من الموظفين الدبلوماسيين ، حسب مقتضي الحال ، الى اكثر من دولة واحدة ، ما لم يكن 
 اعرب عن وجود اعتراض من اي من الدول المستقبله لهم. 

 2. اذا كانت الدولة المرسله يفوض رئيس للبعثة الى اخرى او اكثر 
 ان الدول يمكن ان تنشئ بعثة دبلوماسية برئاسة القائم بالأعمال 
 بالنيابة في كل دولة فيها رئيس البعثة لم تمسكه الدائم 
 مقعد واحد. 

 3. رئيس البعثة او لأي موظف من موظفي السلك الدبلوماسي للبعثة 
 يمكن ان تكون بمثابة ممثل للدولة المرسله الى أي الدولية 
 المنظمه. 

                               المادة 6 

 يجوز لدولتين أو اكثر في اعتماد نفس الشخص بوصفه رئيسا للبعثة الى 
 دولة اخرى ، ما لم يقدم اعتراض من جانب الدولة المتلقيه. 

                               المادة 7 

 مع مراعاه احكام المادتين 5 و 8 و 9 و 11 ، يجوز للدولة المرسله 
 بحرية تعيين اعضاء من موظفي البعثة. في حالة 
 العسكرية ، البحرية او الجوية التي يوليها ، الدولة المستقبله على ما قد تحتاج إليه 
 اسماء لتقديمها مسبقا ، للموافقة عليه. 

                               المادة 8 

 1. اعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى وموظفى البعثة ينبغي من حيث المبدأ لل 
 جنسية الدولة الموفده. 

 2. اعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى وموظفى البعثة قد لا تكون من عين 
 ومن بين الاشخاص الذين يتمتعون بجنسيه الدولة المستقبله ، الا 
 موافقة تلك الدولة التي لا يجوز سحبه في أي وقت. 

 3. الدولة المستقبله قد تحتفظ نفس الحق فيما يتعلق المواطنين 
 من دولة ثالثة ليست ايضا من رعايا الدولة الموفده. 

                               المادة 9 

 1. الدولة المستقبله ان يقترح في اي وقت ودون الحاجة الى شرح 
 القرار ، ان تخطر الدولة المرسله ان رئيس البعثة او اي 
 عضو من الموظفين الدبلوماسيين من البعثة اشخاصا غير مرغوب فيهم او ان 
 اي عضو آخر من موظفي البعثة هو امر غير مقبول. في اي من هذه 
 حال ، فان الدولة المرسله ، حسب الاقتضاء ، أما أن يذكر الشخص 
 المعنى او انهاء مهامه مع البعثة. يجوز للشخص ان يكون 
 أعلن غير مرغوب فيه او غير مقبول قبل ان تصل في اقليم 
 الدولة المستقبله. 

 2. اذا كانت الدولة المرسله ترفض او تفشل في غضون فترة معقولة الى 
 الاضطلاع بالتزاماتها بموجب الفقره 1 من هذه المادة ، والمستقبله 
 يجوز للدولة أن ترفض الاعتراف الشخص المعني بوصفه عضوا من 
 البعثة. 

                               المادة 10 

 1. وزارة للشؤون الخارجية في الدولة المستقبله ، أو غير ذلك من 
 وزارة ما قد يتم الاتفاق عليها ، ويتعين ابلاغ : 

  (أ) تعيين اعضاء البعثة ، وعلى وصولهم 
      رحيل النهائي او انتهاء مهامهم مع 
      البعثة ؛ 
  (ب) وصول ومغادرة لشخص ينتمي إلى الأسرة 
      احد اعضاء البعثة ، وعند الاقتضاء ، أن آ 
      يصبح الشخص ، او اذا لم يعد عضوا في اسرة عضو 
      البعثة ؛ 
  (ج) وصول ومغادرة القطاع الخاص في توظيف موظفي الخدمة لل 
      الاشخاص المشار اليهم في الفقره الفرعية (أ) من هذه الفقره ، وعند 
      الاقتضاء ، علما أنها تستخدم من ترك مثل هذه 
      الاشخاص ؛ 
  (د) المشاركة وابراء الذمه من الاشخاص المقيمين في تلقي 
      الدولة بوصفهم اعضاء فى البعثة الخاصة او الخدمة يحق لل 
      الامتيازات والحصانات. 

 2. حيثما امكن ، قبل وصول إخطار من المغادره النهائية وسوف 
 كما ان تعطي. 

                               المادة 11 

 1. وفى حالة عدم وجود اتفاق محدد لحجم البعثة ، 
 الدولة المستقبله قد تحتاج الى ان حجم البعثة في حدود 
 الحدود التي نظرت فيها ان تكون معقولة وطبيعية ، مع مراعاه 
 الظروف والاحوال في الدولة المستقبله لاحتياجات ولل 
 بعثة معينة. 

 2. يجوز للدولة المتلقيه على قدم المساواة ، وداخل حدود مماثلة على 
 اساس غير تمييزي ، ورفض قبول موظفي شركة خاصة 
 الفئة. 

                               المادة 12 

 ارسال لا يجوز للدولة ، دون الحصول على موافقة مسبقة على موافقة صريحة من 
 الدولة المستقبله ، وانشاء المكاتب التي تشكل جزءا من البعثة في 
 مواقع أخرى غير تلك التي انشئت البعثة نفسها. 

                               المادة 13 

 1. رئيس البعثة ، يعتبر ان تتخذ مهام منصبه 
 في الدولة المستقبله اما عندما قدم اوراق اعتماده أو عند 
 وقال انه قد اخطر وصوله وصورة طبق الاصل من اوراق اعتماده وقد 
 قدمت الى وزارة الخارجية في الدولة المستقبله ، او 
 وزارة اخرى قد يتفق عليه ، وفقا للممارسة المتبعه 
 الساءده في الدولة المستقبله التي تطبق في موحد 
 المناسب. 

 2. ترتيب وتقديم وثائق التفويض او صورة طبق الأصل منه وسوف 
 ويحدد تاريخ ووقت وصول رئيس لل 
 البعثة. 

                               المادة 14 

 1. رؤساء البعثات مقسمة الى ثلاث فئات ، وهي : 

  (أ) ان من السفراء المعتمدين لدى nuncios او رؤساء الدول ، و 
      رؤساء البعثات الاخرى من الرتب المقابلة ؛ 
  (ب) ان المبعوثين ، وزراء وinternuncios المعتمدين لدى رؤساء 
      الدولة ؛ 
  (ج) ان التهم بالاعمال المعتمدة لدى وزراء الخارجية 
      الشؤون. 

 2. باستثناء ما يتعلق الاسبقيه والآداب ، لا يجوز 
 التفريق بين رؤساء البعثات بسبب فئتها. 

                               المادة 15 

 الى الدرجة التي من رؤساء البعثات التي ينبغي اعطاؤها يكون 
 يتفق عليه بين الدول. 

                               المادة 16 

 1. رؤساء البعثات تتخذ الاسبقيه في كل منهما في الطبقات 
 ترتيب وتاريخ ووقت تناول وظائفها وفقا لل 
 وفقا للمادة 13. 

 2. التعديلات في وثائق التفويض من رئيس البعثة لا تنطوي على اي 
 تغيير الطبقة لا يجوز ان تمس له الاسبقيه. 

 3. لا تخل هذه المادة على اي ممارسة مقبولة من 
 الدولة المستقبله فيما يتعلق الاسبقيه للممثل المقدسة 
 يرى. 

                               المادة 17 

 الاسبقيه للاعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى وموظفى البعثة فى 
 ويتم اخطار من قبل رئيس البعثة الى وزارة الشؤون الخارجية 
 او غير ذلك من وزارة ما قد يتم الاتفاق عليها. 

                               المادة 18 

 الاجراءات التي يتعين مراعاتها في كل دولة لاستقبال رؤساء 
 اي بعثة موحدة في ما يتعلق بكل فئة. 

                               المادة 19 

 1. واذا كان منصب رئيس البعثة شاغرا ، او اذا كان رئيسا لل 
 بعثة غير قادر على اداء مهام وظيفته ، القائم بالاعمال المؤقت 
 يتصرف بصفته رئيسا مؤقتا للبعثة. اسم التهمة 
 بالاعمال المؤقت ويتعين ابلاغ ، سواء من جانب رئيس البعثة 
 او ، اذا كان غير قادر على القيام بذلك ، من قبل وزارة الشئون الخارجية 
 الدولة المرسله الى وزارة الشؤون الخارجية للاستقبال 
 هذه الدولة او وزارة اخرى كما قد يتم الاتفاق عليها. 

 2. في الحالات التي يكون فيها اي عضو من الموظفين الدبلوماسيين من البعثة 
 هذا في الدولة المستقبله ، وهو عضو في الاداري و 
 الموظفين التقنيين ايار / مايو ، وبموافقة من الدولة المستقبله ، على ان يكون المعين 
 من جانب الدولة المرسله ليكون مسؤولا عن الشؤون الاداريه الحالية 
 للبعثة. 

                               المادة 20 

 البعثة ورئيسها ويكون لهم الحق فى استخدام وعلمها وشعارها 
 الدولة المرسله على مبنى البعثة ، بما فيها الاقامة 
 من رئيس البعثة ، وعلى بلده وسائل النقل. 

                               المادة 21 

 1. الدولة المستقبله ، اما تيسير حصول على 
 الاقليم ، وفقا لقوانينها ، من طرف الدولة المرسله في اماكن العمل 
 الضروريه لمهمتها او مساعدتها في الحصول على الاقامة 
 بأي شكل من الاشكال الاخرى. 

 2. وتقوم ايضا ، عند الاقتضاء ، مساعدة فى الحصول على البعثات مناسبة 
 اماكن الاقامة لاعضائها. 

                               المادة 22 

 1. مبنى البعثة لا يجوز انتهاك حرمة. وكلاء لل 
 لا يجوز للدولة المتلقيه دخوله اليها ، إلا بموافقة من رئيس 
 البعثة. 

 2. الدولة المستقبله تحت رسم خاص لاتخاذ كل ما يلزم 
 خطوات لحمايه مباني البعثة ضد اي اقتحام او 
 والضرر لمنع اى اضطراب فى السلام من البعثة او 
 النيل من كرامته. 

 3. مبنى البعثة ، والاثاث وغيرها من الممتلكات 
 عن ذلك وسائل النقل التابعة للبعثة بالحصانه من 
 بحث ، او الاستيلاء او الحجز او التنفيذ. 

                               المادة 23 

 1. الدولة المرسله ورئيس البعثة وتكون معفاه من جميع 
 وطني او اقليمي او رسوم وضرائب البلدية فيما يتعلق المباني 
 من البعثة ، سواء كانت تملكها او تستأجرها ، بخلاف مثل تمثل 
 محددة لدفع الخدمات المقدمة. 

 2. الاعفاء من الضرائب المشار اليها في هذه المادة لا تنطبق 
 لهذه الرسوم والضرائب الواجب دفعها وفقا لقانون الدولة المستقبله من قبل 
 الاشخاص المتعاقده مع الدولة الموفده او رئيس البعثة. 

                               المادة 24 

 المحفوظات والوثائق للبعثة لا يجوز انتهاك حرمة فى اى وقت 
 واينما كانوا. 

                               المادة 25 

 الدولة المستقبله كامل التسهيلات لاداء لل 
 مهام البعثة. 

                               المادة 26 

 تخضع لقوانينها وأنظمتها المتعلقة الدخول الى المناطق التي هي 
 تنظيم محظور أو لاسباب تتعلق بالامن القومي ، والمستقبله 
 تكفل الدولة لجميع اعضاء البعثة وحرية التنقل 
 السفر في اراضيها. 

                               المادة 27 

 1. الدولة المستقبله ، وتسمح حمايه حرية الاتصال على 
 جزء من بعثة لجميع الأغراض الرسمية. في اتصال مع 
 الحكومة وغيرها من البعثات والقنصليات للدولة المرسله ، 
 حيثما تقع ، فإن البعثة قد تستخدم جميع الوسائل المناسبه ، بما في 
 السعاه والرسائل الدبلوماسية في القانون والشفرات. ومع ذلك ، فإن البعثة 
 ايار / مايو وتركيب واستخدام اجهزة الارسال اللاسلكيه الا بموافقة من 
 الدولة المستقبله. 

 2. المراسلات الرسمية للبعثة لا يجوز انتهاك حرمة. مسؤول 
 يعني جميع المراسلات والمراسلات المتعلقة البعثة و 
 وظائف. 

 3. الحقيبه الدبلوماسية لا يجوز فتح او المحتجزين. 

 4. العبوات التي تشكل الحقيبه الدبلوماسية ويجب ان تحمل وضوحا الخارجية 
 علامات شخصيتهم ، والا قد تحتوي على الوثائق الدبلوماسية او 
 المواد المخصصه للاستعمال الرسمي. 

 5. الحقيبه الدبلوماسية ، من يجب ان يقدم مع ثيقة رسمية من وثائق 
 مشيرا الى وضعه وعدد الطرود المكونة لل 
 الحقيبه الدبلوماسية ، يجب ان تحمي من قبل الدولة المستقبله في 
 اداء مهامه. وقال انه يتمتع الشخصيه وحرمه 
 يجب الا تكون قادرة على أي شكل من اشكال الاعتقال او الاحتجاز. 

 6. الدولة المرسله أو البعثة الدبلوماسية يجوز له ان يعين السعاه الاعلانيه 
 خاص. وفي مثل هذه الحالات لاحكام الفقره 5 من هذه المادة ايضا 
 تطبيق ، الا ان الحصانات المذكورة فيه يتوقف انطباق 
 اذا كانت هذه الحقيبه قد تسلم الى المرسل اليه في الحقيبه الدبلوماسية 
 عهدته. 

 7. أ الحقيبه الدبلوماسية يمكن ان يعهد الى قائد تجاري 
 الطائرات من المقرر ان تهبط في مأذون ميناء الدخول. ويكون 
 قدمت وثيقة رسمية تبين عدد الطرود 
 تشكل الحقيبه ولكنه لا يعتبر ان تكون الدبلوماسية 
 ساعي. البعثة ان يرسل الى احد اعضائها لحيازه لل 
 الحقيبه الدبلوماسية وبحرية مباشرة من قائد الطائرة. 

                               المادة 28 

 فإن الضرائب والرسوم التي تجبيها البعثة في اثناء الرسمية 
 واجبات وتكون معفاه من جميع الرسوم والضرائب. 

                               المادة 29 

 شخص المبعوث الدبلوماسي مصونه. وقال انه لا يجوز 
 مسؤولة تجاه اي شكل من اشكال الاعتقال او الاحتجاز. تعامل الدولة المستقبله 
 مع الاحترام الواجب له ، وتتخذ جميع التدابير المناسبه لمنع اي 
 الهجوم على شخصه ، أو حريتهم أو كرامتهم. 

                               المادة 30 

 1. الاقامة الخاص المبعوث الدبلوماسي من حق التمتع بذات 
 كما وحمايه حرمة الاماكن التابعة للبعثة. 

 2. أوراق ، والمراسلات ، باستثناء ما هو منصوص عليه في الفقره 3 من 
 المادة 31 ، وممتلكاته ، وبالمثل يتمتع حرمه 

                               المادة 31 

 1. المبعوث الدبلوماسي بالحصانه من الولايه الجناءيه 
 للدولة المستقبله. ويقدم أيضا أن تتمتع بالحصانه من والمدنيه 
 القضاء الاداري ، الا في حالة : 

  (أ) اتخاذ اجراءات حقيقية فيما يتعلق الخاص الممتلكات غير المنقولة الواقعة في 
      اقليم الدولة المستقبله ، وهو ما لم يكن يحمل بالنيابة عن اعضاء 
      الدولة المرسله لاغراض البعثة ؛ 
  (ب) الاجراءات المتعلقة بالخلافه التي هي في السلك الدبلوماسي 
      كما تشارك المنفذ ، مدير البرنامج ، او ولي العهد المورث باعتباره القطاع الخاص 
      شخص وليس بالنيابة عن الدولة المرسله ؛ 
  (ج) الاجراءات المتعلقة بأي نشاط مهني او تجاري 
      الذي يمارسه الموظف الدبلوماسي في الدولة المستقبله خارج بلدة 
      المهام الرسمية. 

 2. المبعوث الدبلوماسي ليست ملزمة الشهاده. 

 3. اجراءات التنفيذ لا يمكن اتخاذها فيما يتعلق موظفا دبلوماسيا 
 الا في الحالات التي تندرج في الفقرات الفرعية (أ) و (ب) و (ج) من 
 الفقره 1 من هذه المادة ، وشريطة ان التدابير المعنية يمكن 
 ان تتخذ من دون التعدي على حرمة شخصه او بلدة 
 الاقامة. 

 4. حصانة المبعوث الدبلوماسي من الولايه القضاءيه لل 
 الدولة المستقبله لا يعفيه من الولايه القضاءيه للارسال 
 دولة. 

                               المادة 32 

 1. الحصانة من الولايه القضاءيه للموظفين الدبلوماسيين والاشخاص 
 تتمتع بالحصانه بموجب المادة 37 ايار / مايو بقرار من الدولة المرسله. 

 2. التنازل يجب ان يكون دائما اكسبرس. 

 3. بدء الاجراءات من قبل في السلك الدبلوماسي او من قبل شخص 
 تتمتع بالحصانه من الولايه القضاءيه بموجب المادة 37 منه ما يمنع 
 من التذرع بالحصانه من الولايه القضاءيه فيما يتعلق باى المضاد 
 ترتبط مباشرة بالطلب الاصلي. 

 4. التنازل عن الحصانة من الاختصاص فيما يتعلق المدنيه او 
 الاجراءات الاداريه ولا تحمل ضمنا التنازل عن الحصانة في 
 وفيما يتعلق تنفيذ الحكم ، الذي يجب التنازل مستقلة 
 تكون ضروريه. 

                               المادة 33 

 1. مع مراعاه احكام الفقره 3 من هذه المادة ، دبلوماسى 
 العميل فيما يتعلق بالخدمات المقدمة للدولة المرسله ان 
 معفى من احكام الضمان الاجتماعي التي يمكن ان تكون سارية في 
 الدولة المستقبله. 

 2. الاعفاء المنصوص عليه في الفقره 1 من هذه المادة ايضا 
 تنطبق على القطاع الخاص من هم في الخدمة الوحيدة من استخدام موظفا دبلوماسيا 
 بشرط : 

  (أ) انهم ليسوا من مواطني أو المقيمين اقامة دائمة في 
      الدولة المستقبله ؛ و 
  (ب) ان تكون مشموله بأحكام الضمان الاجتماعي التي قد تكون 
      في القوة في الدولة الموفده أو في دولة ثالثة. 

 3. المبعوث الدبلوماسي من يستخدم الأشخاص الذين الاعفاء المنصوص عليه 
 في الفقره 2 من هذه المادة لا تنطبق تتقيد 
 الالتزامات التي احكام الضمان الاجتماعي للدولة المستقبله 
 يفرض على ارباب العمل. 

 4. الاعفاء المنصوص عليه في الفقرتين 1 و 2 من هذه المادة 
 لا يحول دون المشاركة الطوعيه في نظام الضمان الاجتماعي لل 
 الدولة المستقبله شريطة أن تكون هذه المشاركة هي التي تسمح بها ان 
 دولة. 

 5. احكام هذه المادة لا يجوز ان تمس او الثنائية 
 الاتفاقات المتعددة الاطراف بشأن الضمان الاجتماعي التي سبق وخلصت 
 يجب الا يحول دون ابرام هذه الاتفاقات في المستقبل. 

                               المادة 34 

 المبعوث الدبلوماسي تكون معفاه من جميع الرسوم والضرائب ، أو الشخصيه 
 حقيقية ، الوطنية أو الإقليمية أو البلدية ، الا في الحالات التالية : 

  (أ) الضرائب غير المباشره من النوع الذي عادة ادراجها في الاسعار 
      من السلع او الخدمات ؛ 
  (ب) الرسوم والضرائب المفروضة على القطاع الخاص الممتلكات غير المنقولة الواقعة في 
      اقليم الدولة المستقبله ، وهو ما لم يكن يحمل بالنيابة عن اعضاء 
      الدولة المرسله لاغراض البعثة ؛ 
  (ج) الحوزه ، وخلافه او الرسوم التي تجبيها الميراث المستقبله 
      الدولة ، وفقا لاحكام الفقره 4 من المادة 39 ؛ 
  (د) رسوم والضرائب المفروضة على الدخل الخاص بعد ان كان مصدره في استقبال 
      الدولة والضرائب على رأس المال في استثمارات تجارية 
      التعهدات في الدولة المستقبله ؛ 
  (ه) بالرسوم المفروضة محددة للخدمات المقدمة ؛ 
  (و) تسجيل ، سجل المحكمه أو رسوم ، رسوم الرهن العقاري ورسوم الدمغه ، 
      وفيما يتعلق بالممتلكات غير المنقولة ، مع مراعاه احكام 
      المادة 23. 

                               المادة 35 

 الدولة المستقبله ، معفاه من جميع الدبلوماسيين الشخصيه 
 الخدمات ، من جميع الخدمات العامة من اي نوع كان ، من والعسكرية 
 مثل تلك الالتزامات المرتبطه الطالبة ، والعسكرية 
 الاشتراكات والسكن. 

                               المادة 36 

 1. الدولة المستقبله ، وفقا لهذه القوانين والانظمه 
 كما يجوز لها ان تعتمد ، ان تسمح لدخول ومنح اعفاء من الجمارك جميع 
 الرسوم والضرائب ، والرسوم الاخرى ذات الصلة من رسوم التخزين والنقل بالعربات 
 والخدمات المماثله ، على ما يلي : 

  (أ) المواد للاستعمال الرسمي للبعثة ؛ 
  (ب) المواد للاستخدام الشخصي من اعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي او من بلدة 
      الاسرة الذين يشكلون جزءا من بيته ، بما في ذلك المواد المخصصه لل 
      انشاء بلده. 

 2. الامتعه الشخصيه للموظفا دبلوماسيا تكون معفاه من 
 التفتيش ، ما لم توجد أسباب جدية لانها تحتوي على افتراض 
 المواد التي لا تشملها الاعفاءات المشار اليها في الفقره 1 من هذه 
 المادة او المواد استيراد او تصدير وهو الأمر الذي يحظره القانون 
 او خاضعه لانظمة الحجر الصحى للدولة المستقبله. مثل 
 ويتعين اجراء التفتيش الا في حضور الموظف الدبلوماسي 
 او من ممثله المخول له ذلك. 

                               المادة 37 

 1. اعضاء اسرة المبعوث الدبلوماسي الذين يشكلون جزءا من بلدة 
 المعيشيه ، واذا كانوا ليسوا من مواطني الدولة المستقبله ، يتمتع 
 الامتيازات والحصانات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 29 الى 36. 

 2. اعضاء من الموظفين الاداريين والفنيين للبعثة ، 
 جنبا الى جنب مع افراد عائلاتهم الذين يشكلون جزءا من كل منهما 
 الاسر المعيشيه ، ، اذا كان ذلك وهم ليسوا من مواطنيها او المقيمين اقامة دائمة في 
 الدولة المستقبله ، بالامتيازات والحصانات المنصوص عليها في 
 المواد من 29 الى 35 ، إلا أن الحصانة من القضاء المدني والاداري 
 الولايه القضاءيه للدولة المستقبله المحددة في الفقره 1 من المادة 31 
 لا يجوز ان تمتد الى خارج نطاق الاعمال التي يقوم بها أثناء تأدية واجباتهم. هم 
 كما بالامتيازات المنصوص عليها في الفقره 1 من المادة 36 ، 
 فيما يتعلق بالمواد المستورده في وقت الاولى التثبيت. 

 3. اعضاء من موظفي الخدمات للبعثة من ليسوا من مواطني أو 
 ويقيمون بصفة دائمة في الدولة المستقبله ، يتمتع بالحصانه فيما يتعلق 
 من الاعمال التي تؤدى في اثناء تأدية واجباتهم ، والاعفاء من رسوم 
 الضرائب على الاجور التي يتلقونها بها بحكم عملهم و 
 الإعفاء الوارد في المادة 33. 

 4. الخدمة الخاصة للاعضاء البعثة ، اذا كان ذلك انهم ليسوا 
 رعايا او المقيمين اقامة دائمة في الدولة المستقبله ، على ان تعفى من 
 رسوم والضرائب على الاجور التي يتلقونها بسبب ادائهم 
 العمالة. أما في الجوانب الأخرى ، التي يتمتع بها والامتيازات والحصانات 
 الا بقدر ما اعترف به الدولة المستقبله. ومع ذلك ، فإن استقبال 
 يجب على الدولة ان تمارس ولايتها القضاءيه على هؤلاء الأشخاص في مثل هذه الطريقة 
 لا للتدخل لا مسوغ له في أداء وظائف لل 
 البعثة. 

                               المادة 38 

 1. فيما عدا ما من امتيازات وحصانات اضافية قد تمنحها 
 الدولة المستقبله ، ان موظفا دبلوماسيا من هو وطني او دائمة لل 
 المقيمين فى تلك الدولة الا يتمتع بالحصانه من الولايه القضاءيه ، و 
 حرمة ، فيما يتعلق الافعال الرسمية في ممارسة مهامه 
 وظائف. 

 2. اعضاء اخرين من موظفي البعثة وخاصة من هم في الخدمة 
 رعايا او المقيمين اقامة دائمة في الدولة المستقبله ، يتمتع 
 الامتيازات والحصانات الا بقدر ما اعترف به استقبال 
 دولة. ومع ذلك ، فإن الدولة المستقبله يجب ان تمارس ولايتها القضاءيه علي 
 هؤلاء الأشخاص في مثل هذه على نحو لا يؤدي الى تدخل لا مسوغ له 
 اداء مهام البعثة. 

                               المادة 39 

 1. كل شخص يحق لهم التمتع بالامتيازات والحصانات التي يتمتع بها من 
 اللحظة التي يدخل الى اراضي الدولة المستقبله على الشروع في 
 تولى منصبه او ، اذا كان بالفعل في اقليمها ، من لحظة عندما 
 تعيين يتم اشعار وزارة الخارجية او غير ذلك من 
 وزارة ما قد يتم الاتفاق عليها. 

 2. وعندما وظائف شخص يتمتع بالامتيازات والحصانات التي 
 الى نهايته ، هذه الامتيازات والحصانات في العادة ، في وقف اطلاق 
 لحظة ان يترك البلد ، او على انقضاء فترة معقولة من الزمن في 
 التي تفعل ذلك ، ولكنه يجب الا البقاء حتى ذلك الوقت ، حتى في حالة المسلحه 
 الصراع. ولكن ، فيما يتعلق على ما يقومون به من افعال مثل هذا الشخص في 
 ممارسة مهامه بوصفه عضوا في البعثة ، والحصانة 
 تواصل البقاء. 

 3. في حالة وفاة احد اعضاء البعثة ، واعضاء من 
 الاسرة الاستمرار في التمتع بالامتيازات والحصانات التي 
 ويحق للحين انقضاء فترة معقولة من الزمن في لمغادرة 
 قطر. 

 4. في حالة وفاة احد اعضاء البعثة ليست وطنية لل 
 او المقيمين اقامة دائمة في الدولة المستقبله او احد افراد اسرته 
 تشكل جزءا من بيته ، والدولة المستقبله ، تسمح 
 الانسحاب من الممتلكات المنقولة للمتوفي ، وفيما عدا 
 أي الممتلكات التي تم الحصول عليها في بلد التصدير التي كانت محظوره في 
 وقت وفاته. الحوزه والخلافة والارث واجبات لا يجوز لل 
 التي ستفرض على الممتلكات المنقولة وجود اي في الدولة المستقبله 
 وكان لسبب وحيد هو وجود المتوفى ، بوصفها عضوا من 
 بعثة او أحد افراد الاسرة من احد اعضاء البعثة. 

                               المادة 40 

 1. اذا كان موظفا دبلوماسيا او هو لا يمر في اراضي دولة ثالثة 
 الدولة ، التي منحته تأشيرة على جواز سفر اذا كانت هذه التاشيره اللازمة ، 
 وفي حين الشروع في اتخاذ او حتى العودة الى منصبه ، أو عند العودة الى 
 وقال ان بلده ، الدولة الثالثة التي تمنح له حرمة وهذه 
 الحصانات اخرى قد تكون لازمة لضمان حضوره أو العبور أو العودة. ال 
 وينطبق الأمر نفسه في حالة اي من افراد اسرته يتمتعون 
 من امتيازات او حصانات هي المصاحبه فى السلك الدبلوماسى ، او 
 السفر الى الانضمام اليه بصورة منفصلة أو في العودة الى بلدانهم. 

 2. في ظل ظروف مماثلة لتلك المحددة في الفقره 1 من هذه 
 المادة الثالثة لا يجوز للدول ان تعوق مرور للأعضاء 
 والاداريه والتقنيه او من فئة الخدمات للبعثة ، وللاعضاء 
 من أسرهم ، عبر أراضيها. 

 3. تمنح الدول الثالثة على المراسلات الرسمية وغير الرسمية 
 في مجال النقل والاتصالات ، بما في ذلك الرسائل والشفرات وفي المدونه ، وهو نفس 
 والحرية والحمايه الممنوحه من قبل الدولة المستقبله. وعليهم 
 اتفاق على الدبلوماسية السعاه ، من يحصل على تأشيرة الدخول اذا كان جواز السفر 
 هذه التاشيره اللازمة ، والحقائب الدبلوماسية فى نفس العبور 
 كما حرمه وحمايه الدولة المستقبله لا بد ان الاتفاق. 

 4. التزامات الدول الثالثة بموجب الفقرتين 1 و 2 و 3 من هذا 
 المادة تنطبق ايضا على الاشخاص المذكورين على التوالي في تلك 
 الفقرات ، وعلى الرسائل الرسمية والحقائب الدبلوماسية ، التى 
 وجود في اقليم الدولة الثالثة هي بسبب قوة قاهرة. 

                               المادة 41 

 1. دون المساس بالامتيازات والحصانات ، فان من واجب 
 جميع الاشخاص الذين يتمتعون بهذه الامتيازات والحصانات واحترام قوانين 
 النظام الأساسي للدولة المستقبله. كما ان من واجبها عدم التدخل 
 في الشؤون الداخلية لتلك الدولة. 

 2. جميع الاعمال الرسمية مع الدولة المتلقيه الموكله الى البعثة 
 من جانب الدولة المرسله يجب ان تجري مع او عن طريق وزارة 
 الشؤون الخارجية للدولة المستقبله او غير ذلك من وزارة ما قد يكون 
 متفق عليه. 

 3. مبنى البعثة ويجب الا تستخدم باي شكل من الاشكال بما يتنافى 
 مع مهام البعثة على النحو المنصوص عليه فى هذه الاتفاقية او 
 من جانب غيرها من قواعد القانون الدولي العام أو من أي اتفاقات خاصة في 
 القوة بين الدولة المرسله والدولة المستقبله. 

                               المادة 42 

 المبعوث الدبلوماسي لا يجوز في الدولة المستقبله ممارسة لأغراض شخصية 
 الربح بأي نشاط مهني او تجاري. 

                               المادة 43 

 مهمة المبعوث الدبلوماسي الى نهايته ، في جملة أمور : 

  (أ) على الإخطار المقدم من الدولة المرسله الى الدولة المستقبله ان 
      وظيفة الموظف الدبلوماسي قد حان لوضع حد ؛ 
  (ب) على الإخطار المقدم من الدولة المستقبله على ان الدولة المرسله ، في 
      وفقا للفقرة 2 من المادة 9 ، انها ترفض ان تعترف 
      الدبلوماسي بوصفه عضوا في البعثة. 

                               المادة 44 

 يجب على الدولة المستقبله ، حتى في حالة النزاع المسلح ، منحه التسهيلات 
 من اجل تمكين الاشخاص المتمتعين بالامتيازات والحصانات ، غير 
 من رعايا الدولة المستقبله ، وافراد اسر هؤلاء 
 الأشخاص بغض النظر عن جنسيتهم ، الى الخروج منها في اقرب وقت 
 لحظة ممكنة. ويجب ، على وجه الخصوص ، في حالة الضروره ، في اجتماعهم مكان 
 تحت تصرف وسائل النقل اللازمة لنفسها ومصالحها 
 الممتلكات. 

                               المادة 45 

 إذا كان قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين دولتين ، او اذا كان احد البعثة 
 بصفة دائمة او مؤقتة وذكر : 

  (أ) يجب على الدولة ، حتى في حالة النزاع المسلح ، واحترام 
      حمايه مباني البعثة ، الى جانب وممتلكاتها 
      المحفوظات ؛ 
  (ب) يجوز للدولة الموفده ان تعهد حضانه في أماكن عمل 
      البعثة ، وكذلك اموالها ومحفوظاتها ، الى دولة ثالثة 
      مقبولة لدى الدولة المستقبله ؛ 
  (ج) يجوز للدولة الموفده ان تعهد بحمايه مصالحها و 
      مصالح رعاياها الى دولة ثالثة مقبولة لدى استقبال 
      دولة. 

                               المادة 46 

 الدولة المرسله ايار / مايو مع موافقة مسبقة من الدولة المتلقيه ، وفي 
 طلب من دولة ثالثة غير ممثلة في الدولة المستقبله ، والاضطلاع 
 الحمايه المؤقتة للمصالح الدولة الثالثة ومن 
 الرعايا. 

                               المادة 47 

 1. في تطبيق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية ، 
 الدولة المستقبله ، كما لا تميز بين الدول. 

 2. بيد ان التمييز لا تعتبر الجاريه : 

  (أ) حيث الدولة المستقبله ينطبق على أي حكم من أحكام لل 
      هذه الاتفاقية تفسيرا ضيقا بسبب ضيق تطبيق 
      لذلك الحكم لمهمتها في الدولة المرسله ؛ 
  (ب) اذا عرف او اتفاق من قبل الدول تمتد الى بعضها البعض اكثر 
      معاملة افضل مما هو مطلوب بموجب احكام لل 
      هذه الاتفاقية. 

                               المادة 48 

 وقد تفتح هذه الاتفاقية للتوقيع من جانب جميع الدول الأعضاء 
 الامم المتحدة او من اي من الوكالات المتخصصه او الى الأطراف 
 النظام الاساسي لمحكمة العدل الدولية ، واية دولة اخرى. 
 الذي دعت اليه الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة الى ان تصبح طرفا في 
 الاتفاقية ، على النحو التالي : حتى 31 تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1961 في الوزاره الاتحادية 
 للشؤون الخارجية في النمسا وبعد ذلك ، حتى 31 آذار / مارس 1962 ، في 
 مقر الامم المتحدة في نيويورك. 

                               المادة 49 

 هذا تخضع هذه الاتفاقية للتصديق. أدوات 
 تودع وثائق التصديق لدى الأمين العام للأمم 
 المتحدة. 

                               المادة 50 

 هذا تظل هذه الاتفاقية مفتوحة لانضمام أي دولة 
 المنتمين الى اي من الفئات الاربع المذكورة في المادة 48. ال 
 صكوك الانضمام لدى الامين العام لل 
 الامم المتحدة. 

                               المادة 51 

 1. هذه الاتفاقية تدخل حيز النفاذ في اليوم الثلاثين 
 بعد تاريخ ايداع الوثيقة الثانية والعشرين لل 
 التصديق او الانضمام لدى الامين العام للامم المتحدة. 

 2. بالنسبة لكل دولة تصدق على الاتفاقية أو الانضمام إليها بعد ايداع وثيقة 
 من الثاني والعشرين من صكوك التصديق او الانضمام ، 
 يبدا نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية على اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ ايداع 
 تلك الدولة صك التصديق او الانضمام. 

                               المادة 52 

 الامين العام للامم المتحدة بابلاغ جميع الدول 
 المنتمين الى اي من الفئات الاربع المذكورة في المادة 48 : 

  (أ) التوقيعات على هذه الاتفاقية وايداع 
      صكوك التصديق او الانضمام ، وفقا للمادتين 
      48 و 49 و 50 ؛ 
  (ب) من التاريخ الذي هذا وستدخل الاتفاقية حيز النفاذ ، في 
      وفقا للمادة 51. 

                               المادة 53 

 النسخه الاصليه من هذه الاتفاقية ، التي والصينية والانجليزيه 
 الفرنسية والروسيه والاسبانيه متساويه في الحجيه النصوص

----------

